# New Roof needed .....only 8 years old!!!



## unhandy7 (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not something anyone wants to hear....your eight year old roof needs replaced!!! We had three reputable company's inspect our roof and they all said it was "Shingle Failure". We built our home new and it is has the correct amount of ventilation. Our shingles are the horizon type by Certainteed, they are suppose to have a 25 year warranty. We didn't expect them to last that long, however we did expect them to last more than 8 years! We contacted Cerainteed and filled out the required paperwork and sent in the "samples". Weeks later there reply came that they were going to do nothing at all.

I've noticed others on this site and on the web have had similiar problems. One of the contractors told us it's a problem they've seem a lot.....they actually told us the type of shingles we had before they even came out!!! They also said because it's a "conflict of interest" they would be unable to show on the roof estimate the shingle failure problem.

Looking for advice and was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this situation.

Thanks!


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Do you know in what way the shingles failed? Blistering, loss of aggregate, leaking, blown off?

Don't expect CertainTeed or roofing companies to voluntarily give up any information that would help you. Search the internet for class action lawsuits against CertainTeed and complaints about this model shingle. Use the words "defect" and "premature failure". 

This happended to Bird on a big scale and they eventually went out of business (actually CertainTeed bought them and continued to run their plants) I would find a friendly lawyer to wrtie a letter to encourage CertainTeed to "participate" in the final resolution of the problem.

I once got stiffed by a car dealer for $500 and years later heard they were being investigated by the state attorney general. I wrote them a letter saying I had been contacted by the AG's office but hadn't met with them yet and would rather settle the matter without dealing with the AG. I got a check by return mail. 

You never know what secrets these companies are trying to keep under wraps.

Good luck. Don't give up without a fight!


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Where are you located?

To be honesy with you, 25 year shingles only last about 15-17 at most.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Cole_21 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> To be honesy with you, 25 year shingles only last about 15-17 at most.



I would have to politely disagree. I have removed 30 year old three tab roofs that have never leaked, and most of the granules were still on.


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

It also depends on the location of the home, trees, weather, etc...


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Second to location, the color (light or dark) is probably the greatest factor in asphalt shingle longevity yet it is rarely discussed as a factor.


----------



## stewing (Nov 13, 2005)

*CertainTeed calling large blisters "normal"*

Our roof is 4 years old and covered by CertainTeed's SureStart protection. It means that CertainTeed must pay labor and materials to replace defective shingles. After "testing" our shingles which were solid with quarter-sized blisters (not yet open), CertainTeed informed us the blistering is "minor" and "in some cases it is considered part of the normal weathering process of shingles." We see the blisters as just a year or two away from being open to the elements and ruining our underroof. To whom do we turn for help with our claim? It is interesting that CertainTeed is named in several of these chat notices. Help anyone?


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Shingle manufacturers will make it difficult for you to get a claim approved — that is their standard procedure, to disapprove the first claim, hoping you will give up. Also, ask your installer, who could ask his supplier. Sometimes suppliers will be more sympathetic since they need to maintain a reputation with roofers in the area. 
Your installer should give you his opinion of the cause fo the problem in writing.

Document the problem well and keep after them.


----------



## stewing (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Mighty Anvil. I needed the support as well as the suggestion. Stewing


----------



## kct (Nov 18, 2005)

*Bad Shangles*

I too am having to replace my Certain Teed Horizon Shangle roof after only 10 years. I am livid! I also have 2 neighbors who have had to do the same, & one of the neighbors knows of 2 other people from her office who have had to replace their Certain Teed roof that was put on 10 years ago. Three of the people who put in claims were only offered $300. 

I spoke with a supplier who told me that they were using some kind of organic material in the Shangle that they no longer use. I am pretty sure they have a deffective product, and I believe they should own up to it. It sounds like their are a number of people in the same situation.

I am from Minnesota and will be checking with our Attorney General about any other lawsuits pending. If anyone knows of a class action suit already pending, please let us know. I am just getting ready to do the claim process and will be contacting an attorney to assist, but if anyone has other suggestions, comments etc. I am all ears. Thanks.


----------

